# 17 Year Old Girl Sentenced To Death By Hanging



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

Iran to hang teenage girl attacked by rapists
Sat. 07 Jan 2006

Iran Focus

Tehran, Iran, Jan. 07 ??? An Iranian court has sentenced a teenage rape victim to death by hanging after she weepingly confessed that she had unintentionally killed a man who had tried to rape both her and her niece.

The state-run daily Etemaad reported on Saturday that 18-year-old Nazanin confessed to stabbing one of three men who had attacked the pair along with their boyfriends while they were spending some time in a park west of the Iranian capital in March 2005.

Nazanin, who was 17 years old at the time of the incident, said that after the three men started to throw stones at them, the two girls??? boyfriends quickly escaped on their motorbikes leaving the pair helpless.

She described how the three men pushed her and her 16-year-old niece Somayeh onto the ground and tried to rape them, and said that she took out a knife from her pocket and stabbed one of the men in the hand.

As the girls tried to escape, the men once again attacked them, and at this point, Nazanin said, she stabbed one of the men in the chest. The teenage girl, however, broke down in tears in court as she explained that she had no intention of killing the man but was merely defending herself and her younger niece from rape, the report said.

The court, however, issued on Tuesday a sentence for Nazanin to be hanged to death.

Last week, a court in the city of Rasht, northern Iran, sentenced Delara Darabi to death by hanging charged with murder when she was 17 years old. Darabi has denied the charges.

In August 2004, Iran???s Islamic penal system sentenced a 16-year-old girl, Atefeh Rajabi, to death after a sham trial, in which she was accused of committing ???acts incompatible with chastity???.

The teenage victim had no access to a lawyer at any stage and efforts by her family to retain one were to no avail. Atefeh personally defended herself and told the religious judge that he should punish those who force women into adultery, not the victims. She was eventually hanged in public in the northern town of Neka.
__________________


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

Good to see someone keeps there women in line.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Good to see someone keeps there women in line.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Just another reason why the Muslim faith is the anus of religion.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

Religion has done nothing but kill people and start wars.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Wrong.


----------



## SubliminalX (Feb 14, 2006)

Allah akbar!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Religion has done nothing but kill people and start wars.


 Mankind is what kills people and starts wars. You think if you took away religion, there would be no killing? No struggle for power and territory? No war? You, my friend, are very wrong.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Mankind is what kills people and starts wars. You think if you took away religion, there would be no killing? No struggle for power and territory? No war? You, my friend, are very wrong.



No what I'm saying is that there would be less killing and less wars. I am right.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Wrong.



Okay so what has it done? List only facts.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 14, 2006)

She should've seen it coming.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> No what I'm saying is that there would be less killing and less wars. I am right.


 This is like saying without hookers, there would be no AIDS. Hookers aren't the only ones that transmit AIDS, you know.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This is like saying without hookers, there would be *less *AIDS.



No, it's nothing like saying that. Fixed it for you


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Religion has done nothing but kill people and start wars.


True Story


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Okay so what has it done? List only facts.



Medicine and the sciences  originate (or at least had great advancement) in religion.  That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Okay so what has it done? List only facts.


 It made me fear masturbation for a while


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Okay so what has it done? List only facts.


It makes us ashamed of our bodies

It gives us reasons to hate people 

If you are a young cute boy it gives you a great chance of being raped ( good loving) by a priest

It keeps people seperated and full of fear


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It made me fear masturbation for a while



That's why topolo still has his vision.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It gives us reasons to hate people



Most people only need the facts, not religion, to hate other people.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2006)

What do you expect in a fucked up country like Iran.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> What do you expect in a fucked up country like Iran.


 Racism!!! Ban yourself for 48 hours.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Most people only need the facts, not religion, to hate other people.


I think hate can be achieved without "facts"


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Medicine and the sciences  originate (or at least had great advancement) in religion.  That's just off the top of my head.



Medicine is created in a lab, not a bible


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Mankind is what kills people and starts wars. You think if you took away religion, there would be no killing? No struggle for power and territory? No war? You, my friend, are very wrong.


 
It would probably be worse, some people need religion to keep themselves in check...the fear of god..........


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Racism!!! Ban yourself for 48 hours.


  Can we do that?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Medicine is created in a lab, not a bible



The field of medicine, dumbshit.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> What do you expect in a fucked up country like Iran.



BANNED!


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The field of medicine, dumbshit.



No,  you stupid fucking moron. Science did not come from a bible and neither did the field of medicine. Jesus making the blind see is in no way "the field of medicine". Medicine comes from a lab, not a bible. You my friend have never gone to college, you're to stupid.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It would probably be worse, some people need religion to keep themselves in check...the fear of god..........



It doesn't matter if it would make it worse. The point is it kills now.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can we do that?


 IM coup?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> No,  you stupid fucking moron. Science did not come from a bible and neither did the field of medicine. Jesus making the blind see is in no way "the field of medicine". Medicine comes from a lab, not a bible. You my friend have never gone to college, you're to stupid.



You asked what religion has done in a postitive way.  The field of medicine was greatly advanced under religious organizations.  The same goes for many sciences.  

And no, I didn't go "to stupid", asshat.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> No,  you stupid fucking moron. Science did not come from a bible and neither did the field of medicine. Jesus making the blind see is in no way "the field of medicine". Medicine comes from a lab, not a bible. You my friend have never gone to college, you're to stupid.


 uh, BigDyl is in medschool and he took "Jesusology and how to heal the blind" and he's done some wonderful things. I think he's making a C in "walk on water" though, so he needs to go to the lab and pray!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 14, 2006)

Some states in the U.S. still use hanging as their death sentence.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You asked what religion has done in a postitive way.  The field of medicine was greatly advanced under religious organizations.  The same goes for many sciences.
> 
> And no, I didn't go "to stupid", asshat.



"Medicine and the sciences *originate*" Okay first it originated now it was greatly advanced.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> "Medicine and the sciences *originate*" Okay first it originated now it was greatly advanced.


 There's no such thing as science, only what Jesus wants us to make better.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> uh, BigDyl is in medschool and he took "Jesusology and how to heal the blind" and he's done some wonderful things. I think he's making a C in "walk on water" though, so he needs to go to the lab and pray!




True Story.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story.


 BigDyl, there you are. I need your help. I have fallen leporous, layith thy hands on me.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> uh, BigDyl is in medschool and he took "Jesusology and how to heal the blind" and he's done some wonderful things. I think he's making a C in "walk on water" though, so he needs to go to the lab and pray!



Can he cure the stupid?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> BigDyl, there you are. I need your help. I have fallen leporous, layith thy hands on me.




Believe in the power, feel the power.  Jesus is all around us, even in our excrement.  Infact that is where he is strongest.  I suggest you look for an inner meaning within what I just said and apply it, and jesus will heal.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> "Medicine and the sciences *originate*" Okay first it originated now it was greatly advanced.


Yes, they originated from religious institutions.  The discipline of science wasn't discovered, it a man-made vehicle of study.  Only religious institutions has the resources necessary to make the study of medicine (and many of the other sciences) possible in a unified way.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Can he cure the stupid?


 Post again and we'll see.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Believe in the power, feel the power.  Jesus is all around us, even in our excrement.  Infact that is where he is strongest.  I suggest you look for an inner meaning within what I just said and apply it, and jesus will heal.


 It's so warm and gooey. I do feel his warmth. Corn?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's so warm and gooey. I do feel his warmth. Corn?



Really gococksDJS, your trains of thought are fucking hilarious!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's so warm and gooey. I do feel his warmth. Corn?





His holliness is best experienced through taste.  Praiseth the lawd!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Really gococksDJS, your trains of thought are fucking hilarious!


 I digress from time to time.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> His holliness is best experienced through taste.  Praiseth the lawd!


 uh, Lawd. Do I let it dissolve under my tongue or chew it up?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> uh, Lawd. Do I let it dissolve under my tongue or chew it up?



The lawd wants you to savor his love, and swallow his divine power!


...then he wants you to regurgitate his soul, and savor it again!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Racism!!! Ban yourself for 48 hours.



I know you're joking.

Iranians are Persians and they don't get along too well with the Arabs.


And the Arabs are overwhelmingly Sunni.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You asked what religion has done in a postitive way.  *The field of medicine was greatly advanced under religious organizations*.  The same goes for many sciences.
> 
> And no, I didn't go "to stupid", asshat.


I agree 100% the dark ages did wonders for scientific advancement.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I know you're joking.
> 
> Iranians are Persians and they don't get along too well with the Arabs.
> 
> ...


 I just wanted to try to ban Rob. I had a persian cat once and it hated everyone, so I threw it down a well. Funny thing is, it never splashed. You know that thing about a duck's quack doesn't echo? Well if you throw a cat in a well, it doesn't splash.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Can he cure the stupid?


Yes he can cure you


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> IM coup?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100% the dark ages did wonders for scientific advancement.


Organized sciences started long before 476 A.D.  And they did advance during the Dark Ages.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Yes, they originated from religious institutions.  The discipline of science wasn't discovered, it a man-made vehicle of study.  Only religious institutions has the resources necessary to make the study of medicine (and many of the other sciences) possible in a unified way.



You are completely right and I wrong. If it wasn't for religion there would be no science. Also, if not for religion there would be no medicine. We would still be living in caves. TV's? No sir, you can thank the bible for that one. Thank you religion for there was no other way in which science and medicine was discoverd.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> You are completely right and I wrong.



Okay...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> You are completely right and I wrong. If it wasn't for religion there would be no science. Also, if not for religion there would be no medicine. We would still be living in caves. TV's? No sir, you can thank the bible for that one. Thank you religion for there was no other way in which science and medicine was discoverd.





Religion has always opposed science.......


Copernicus.................

Etc..........


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS is to narrow minded for me to argue with him. Good night!


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> You are completely right and I wrong. If it wasn't for religion there would be no science. Also, if not for religion there would be no medicine. We would still be living in caves. TV's? No sir, you can thank the bible for that one. Thank you religion for there was no other way in which science and medicine was discoverd.


And I throught I was an anus.....


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> DOMS is to narrow minded for me to argue with him. Good night!


An atheist calling someone narrow minded???????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> And I throught I was an anus.....




Only to Topolo.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Organized sciences started long before 476 A.D.  And they did advance during the Dark Ages.


Yes they advanced in the art of war, thank Jesus for that.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Only to Topolo.


Bitch you're lucky this site have new rules I swear


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Bitch you're lucky this site have new rules I swear


 There's no new rule against making an ass of yourself so post away as usual!


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> There's no new rule against making an ass of yourself so post away as usual!


Very lucky.....................


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Very lucky............that that chicken I raped didn't give me Avian flu


 don't be so sure...


----------



## brogers (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes they advanced in the art of war, thank Jesus for that.


 
Regardless of your religion, or lack of it, it would be difficult to make a case that Jesus was an advocate of violence.  If everyone followed his teachings (not even talking about the religious part) there would be no conflict in the world.

Religion didn't play much of a role in Stalin's slaughter of over 20 million.  I don't believe Mao or Pol Pot were religious fanatics either.  All three were political fanatics.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Religion didn't play much of a role in Stalin's slaughter of over 20 million.  I don't believe Mao or Pol Pot were religious fanatics either.  All three were political fanatics.



I've made this point before, he's incapable of understanding it.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Regardless of your religion, or lack of it, it would be difficult to make a case that Jesus was an advocate of violence. * If everyone followed his teachings (not even talking about the religious part) there would be no conflict in the world.*
> 
> Religion didn't play much of a role in Stalin's slaughter of over 20 million.  I don't believe Mao or Pol Pot were religious fanatics either.  All three were political fanatics.


Its funny how very few understand that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Regardless of your religion, or lack of it, it would be difficult to make a case that Jesus was an advocate of violence.  If everyone followed his teachings (not even talking about the religious part) there would be no conflict in the world.
> 
> Religion didn't play much of a role in Stalin's slaughter of over 20 million.  I don't believe Mao or Pol Pot were religious fanatics either.  All three were political fanatics.


 Why would someone follow Jesus' teachings from a non-religious standpoint? His entire existence is based upon religion.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why would someone follow Jesus' teachings from a non-religious standpoint? His entire existence is based upon religion.


He's talking about following the rules (thou shall not murder) without the obeisance to a deity.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why would someone follow Jesus' teachings from a non-religious standpoint? His entire existence is based upon religion.


Do you agree with what he said yes or no!


----------



## brogers (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why would someone follow Jesus' teachings from a non-religious standpoint? His entire existence is based upon religion.


 
You have a point, if you didn't believe him, then why follow his teachings eh?

I'm just saying though, hypothetically, if people followed the basic things he said.. "Do unto others.."  "Love thy neighbor.."  the world would be a very peaceful place.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've made this point before, he's incapable of understanding it.


The real problem is that you are so absorbed with hate and disgust that you fail to ever read what people post here. I never once said Religion was the only reason in the world for war or pain. Please get help before you hurt yourself or someone else.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He's talking about following the rules (thou shall not murder) without the obeisance to a deity.


 Yeah I know what he means, I was just saying that if you take away the religion then Jesus isn't Jesus. If everyone lived like my dog, there would be no war, we would all sleep for 18 hours a day then lick our asses the rest of the time.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The real problem is that you are so absorbed with hate and disgust that you fail to ever read what people post here. I never once said Religion was the only reason in the world for war or pain. Please get help before you hurt yourself or someone else.


But you said that religion have only caused bad crimes so...........religion dont commit crimes, people do.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The real problem is that you are so absorbed with hate and disgust that you fail to ever read what people post here. I never once said Religion was the only reason in the world for war or pain. Please get help before you hurt yourself or someone else.




Oh, I've read your posts (such as they were).  The one overriding thing I've noticed about them is your attitude of absolutes.  You'll hate a person, organization, or way of life so much that you'll your mind simply cannot permit that there may be something positive about it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> You have a point, if you didn't believe him, then why follow his teachings eh?
> 
> I'm just saying though, hypothetically, if people followed the basic things he said.. "Do unto others.."  "Love thy neighbor.."  the world would be a very peaceful place.


 Yes, but those are based out of a religious belief system, that was my point. You can't take non-religious people and say "follow these guidelines" because that makes it a religion. Basically it's not part of human nature to get along with everyone. Greed, lust, envy and hatred are part of us, which while it may be sad, is a fact. I wonder if man would have even evolved if we had never had these desires, because at some point in time they went from necessary tools for survival to "sins".


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> But you said that religion have only caused bad crimes so...........religion dont commit crimes, people do.


 This is what I was saying earlier, but it is a very basic point, because with no motivation to kill (in this case, religion) then man wouldn't kill like he does.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what he means, I was just saying that if you take away the religion then Jesus isn't Jesus. If everyone lived like my dog, there would be no war, we would all sleep for 18 hours a day then lick our asses the rest of the time.



You can do the Jewish thing and consider him a political figure.

Oh, and dogs do kill other dogs.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Basically it's not part of human nature to get along with everyone. Greed, lust, envy and hatred are part of us, which while it may be sad, is a fact. I wonder if man would have even evolved if we had never had these desires, because at some point in time they went from necessary tools for survival to "sins".



Well said.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Oh, I've read your posts (such as they were).  The one overriding thing I've noticed about them is your attitude of absolutes.  You'll hate a person, organization, or way of life so much that you'll your mind simply cannot permit that there may be something positive about it.


Just look at organised Religion and any fool can see it has done more harm than good. Also please link to the post where I said Religion is the only cause for war in this world..... I didn't think so son.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You can do the Jewish thing and consider him a political figure.
> 
> Oh, and dogs do kill other dogs.


haha, yes I know dogs kill other dogs. I was merely saying that there are many people who lead peaceful lives without religion, and religion is what makes Jesus who he is. Without religion, Jesus would have just been a crazy guy standing on the corner with a "judgement day is upon us" sign in his hand.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yes, but those are based out of a religious belief system, that was my point. You can't take non-religious people and say "follow these guidelines" because that makes it a religion. Basically it's not part of human nature to get along with everyone. *Greed, lust, envy and hatred are part of us, which while it may be sad, is a fact*. I wonder if man would have even evolved if we had never had these desires, because at some point in time they went from necessary tools for survival to "sins".


Yes but some people act like this is only because of religion. Which fuckin stupid


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes but some people act like this is only because of religion. Which fuckin stupid


 But it's not only because of religion to them. It's a means of life and death. There's no doubt that Islamic extremists take religion way to far, but they don't just do those things so that people will see them as crazy towel heads. They do them because that's something they are willing to die for. I do agree that it is stupid, and I will never be able to comprehend how someone can believe in religion that strongly, but that just shows you the power of religion. It's not religion itself, it's those willing to believe in it.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This is what I was saying earlier, but it is a very basic point, because with no motivation to kill (in this case, religion) then man wouldn't kill like he does.


True and false because it can also keep someone from killing. You can close, but youll have to try harder than that to win this argument


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just look at organised Religion and any fool can see it has done more harm than good. *Also please link to the post where I said Religion is the only cause for war in this world*..... I didn't think so son.


The world would have ended before I find one post out of 30,000.


----------



## Tier (Feb 14, 2006)

Religion is just unnecessary.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The world would have ended before I find one post out of 30,000.


 True Story


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> True and false because it can also keep someone from killing. You can close, but youll have to try harder than that to win this argument


  Again, you are basing a decision off of the religion itself. If that religion was non-existent, you would base your decision off something else. There is a motivation behind everything. People kill for many reasons, religion is one.


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Again, you are basing a decision off of the religion itself. If that religion was non-existent, you would base your decision off something else. There is a motivation behind everything. People kill for many reasons, religion is one.


People do a lot good deeds for many reasons. Religion is one. Didnt you say its human nature to act stupid? Religion helps to fight againist those greedy, selfish throughts.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> People do a lot good deeds for many reasons. Religion is one. Didnt you say its human nature to act stupid? *Religion helps to fight againist those greedy, selfish throughts*.


Like fucking 11 year old boys


----------



## god hand (Feb 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like fucking 11 year old boys


    YES you silly fuck.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 14, 2006)

This Thread Is Gayer Then Foremanrules Himself!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Just another reason why the Muslim faith is the anus of religion.




No SHIT! That is SO fucked up.

That's it. 
I'm taking my AR-33's, AK-47's, MAC-10's, Galil AR's and MP-5 and I'm gonna go buckwild on some Muslims and rescue this girl.

It's hunting season.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> People do a lot good deeds for many reasons. Religion is one. Didnt you say its human nature to act stupid? Religion helps to fight againist those greedy, selfish throughts.


 I never said that it's human nature to act stupid. I said that perhaps things like greed and murder once served a purpose from an evolutionary standpoint, but now they are totally a different thing. See, I don't think religion is there to make someone act "good". You shouldn't be scared into acting a certain way. That's basically falsifiying who you are in order to get on God's good side. I don't kill people, i'm not greedy and I haven't been to church in a very long time. When people say they act one way or another strictly due to the fact that a religion says that's how they should act, it just shows you that religion is a scare tactic and nothing else. The way you act should reflect who you are as a person, not what you're "supposed" to be in order to get into heaven.


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> This Thread Is Gayer Then Foremanrules Himself!!!


That one really hurt.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2006)

A guy I work with told me, that Dinosaur Fossils were placed in the earth
by Satan, to try and  steal attention from the teachings of the Lord.

Its a good theory... 
Too bad he has zero proof of the contrary... 



(Oh!, and I love when they go...  "Faith is my proof")


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> No SHIT! That is SO fucked up.
> 
> That's it.
> I'm taking my AR-33's, AK-47's, MAC-10's, Galil AR's and MP-5 and I'm gonna go buckwild on some Muslims and rescue this girl.
> ...


 
What about the 45-long slide with laser sighting...
And the UZI 9mm, and the 12-guage autoloader?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Mankind is what kills people and starts wars. You think if you took away religion, there would be no killing? No struggle for power and territory? No war? You, my friend, are very wrong.


 
Word.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> A guy I work with told me, that Dinosaur Fossils were placed in the earth
> by Satan, to try and steal attention from the teachings of the Lord.
> 
> Its a good theory...
> ...


 
That is just about as ignorant as the evolutionist's claim that the fossil record supports the theory.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That one really hurt.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> That is just about as ignorant as the evolutionist's claim that the fossil record supports the theory.


 
Yeah, physical evidence is not proof -


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, physical evidence is not proof -


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> An atheist calling someone narrow minded???????????????????????????????????



....Umm no I'm not an atheist. I'm agnostic.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> religion dont commit crimes, people do.



English doesn't commit bad grammar, people commit bad grammar.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> English doesn't commit bad grammar, people commit bad grammar.



yes but it's because of English people commit bad grammar, if there was no english it would be impossible to commit bad grammar in the name of english.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> yes but it's because of English people commit bad grammar, if there was no english it would be impossible to commit bad grammar in the name of english.



Reading that hurts the mind.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2006)

> We must call upon our bright darkness,
> *Beliefs, they're the bullets of the wicked,*
> One was written on the sword,
> For you must enter a room to destroy it,
> ...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, physical evidence is not proof -


 
Believing in evolution requires faith, because there is little proof.

in fact, the biggest enemy to evolution is NOT the Christians, it is the paleontogists.

Stating that there is proof of macro-evolution is ABSURD.


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> ....Umm no I'm not an atheist. I'm agnostic.


Only an arrogant man would call himself agnostic


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Only an arrogant man would call himself agnostic


 
Why?


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Why?


Humans have to have an opinion.....it is nice to say I don't know but 99.99999999% believe in a God or do not.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

I can understand agnostics...they don't believe in the God of the Bible but they concede there is a god.

Athiests are the ones that make no sense to me.

just sayin'


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I can understand agnostics...they don't believe in the God of the Bible but they concede there is a god.
> 
> Athiests are the ones that make no sense to me.
> 
> just sayin'


Just look at open chat......how many people here don't have an opinion. I love to say I'm agnostic, but the truth is I'm a slave like all the rest and have my opinions. Most true agnostic people just have not thought out what they believe yet.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

But...in my opinion...they are not just mindlessly following the "we evolved" crap. I put them ahead of the athiest...believing that we evolved from blind chance is something I just can't understand.


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> But...in my opinion...they are not just mindlessly following the "we evolved" crap. I put them ahead of the athiest...believing that we evolved from blind chance is something I just can't understand.


 I agree, they are not following the mindless we were made of clay and the universe was made in 7 days excriment.....so they are better than a religious person in my book. I would bet 99% of them do believe in evolution though.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2006)

Is it so ridiculous to believe that a God, more powerful that we can imagine, created us? I honestly don't think so.


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Is it so ridiculous to believe that a God, more powerful that we can imagine, created us?


I agree it is primative and silly.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nazanin, who was 17 years old at the time of the incident, said that after the three men started to throw stones at them, the two girls??? boyfriends quickly escaped on their motorbikes leaving the pair helpless.



Quality boyfriends!


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What about the 45-long slide with laser sighting...
> And the UZI 9mm, and the 12-guage autoloader?




  OMG you're the best! haha


"Hey buddy....you can't load that in here"

"WRONG"


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Mankind is what kills people and starts wars. You think if you took away religion, there would be no killing? No struggle for power and territory? No war? You, my friend, are very wrong.



There would be killing.  However, throughout the history of the world more lives have been cut prematurely short in the name of religion than any other single cause.  Its important to at least acknowledge that.  Religious people act like faith is the single most important thing in life, and many condemn those without strong faith.  Faith isn't that great when you realize how many lives it has ended.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> There would be killing.  However, throughout the history of the world more lives have been cut prematurely short in the name of religion than any other single cause.



Only in the _*name *_of religion.  Take away religion and they kill just as much, but in a different name.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> However, throughout the history of the world more lives have been cut prematurely short in the name of religion than any other single cause.


 
Huh? This has to be the biggest overstatement I've ever seen.
Communism much?


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What about the 45-long slide with laser sighting...
> And the UZI 9mm, and the 12-guage autoloader?


 *[At a gun store]* 
*The Terminator*: The .45 Long Slide, with laser sighting.  
*Pawn Shop Clerk*: These are brand new; we just got them in. That's a good gun. Just touch the trigger, the beam comes on and you put the red dot where you want the bullet to go. You can't miss. Anything else? 
*The Terminator*: Phased-plasma rifle in the forty watt range.  
*Pawn Shop Clerk*: Hey, just what you see, pal. 
*   [the Terminator is loading a rifle in the shop]  *
*Pawn Shop Clerk*: You can't do that.  
*The Terminator*: Wrong.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> However, throughout the history of the world more lives have been cut prematurely short in the name of religion than any other single cause...


Where do you glean this trivia nugget from?  Or, is this just your professional opinion?


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> There would be killing.  However, throughout the history of the world more lives have been cut prematurely short in the name of religion



Holy moly someone gets it!!


----------



## brogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Stalin and Mao chalked up more than anyone else in history.  They weren't religious, they were communists.


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Stalin and Mao chalked up more than anyone else in history.  They weren't religious, they were communists.


Yes those unclear facts???? Prove that God is good


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2006)

I couldn't find any real data but I did find this.




*



Religious zealotry over the centuries has been directly responsible for countless deaths, imprisonments, needless suffering, torturings, and the oppression of people on grounds of sex, race, colour, sexuality or belief. 
A few obvious examples : 
The Crusades.
The Inquisition.
Witch trials in Europe and America.
The Divine right of Kings (valid until killed by another Divinely-appointed King).
Missionaries destroying/converting smaller, "heathen" religions and cultures.
The demonization of other religions, e.g. Christianity demonizing Pagans ("They're devil-worshippers!"), the Romans demonizing Christians ("They're atheists and cannibals!").
Persecution of Heretics - e.g. Galileo for daring to suggest that the Earth orbits the Sun.
Children dying because their parents refused them medical treatment on religious grounds; relying instead on faith-healers and prayer.
Slavery, supposedly supported by scripture ("Slaves, obey your earthly masters with respect and fear, just as you would obey Christ.", St.Paul, Ephesians 6:5)
Holy wars - followers of different faiths (or even the same faith) killing each other in the name of their (benevolent, loving and merciful) gods.
The destruction of great works of art considered to be pornographic/blasphemous, and the persecution of the artists.
Censorship (often destructive) of speech, art, books, music, films, poetry, songs and, if possible, thought.
Persecution/punishment of blasphemers (Salman Rushdie still has a death sentence on him), and blasphemy laws in general.
The requirement of theism in order to stand for public office or to testify in court.
Serial killers believing they are doing the work of Satan (or sometimes Jesus).
Often-fatal exorcisms by priests believing they are destroying the work of Satan.
People suffering dreadful injury or death in the belief that their faith has made them invulnerable (e.g. people climbing into lion enclosures at zoos, with a Bible as protection).
Whole societies divided by minor differences in belief or doctrine, often resulting in violence.
Mass suicides of cult-members following a charismatic leader who believes the world is about to End (most recently, the Heaven's Gate and Solar Temple cults - there will be more as we approach the year 2000).
The attempted genocide of followers of a particular faith (e.g. the Jewish Holocaust, "ethnic cleansing" in former Yugoslavia).
Blood sacrifices to appease the Gods, or to ensure a good harvest. (The Aztecs made daily human sacrifices to ensure that the Sun would rise. Or did they? )
The practice of "female circumcision" (more accurately termed genital mutilation).
The discouragement of rational, critical thought (resulting in young-earth creationists, for example).
Uncontrolled population growth caused (or at least helped) by churches prohibiting birth-control and abortion. (You can also add : unwanted pregnancies, ill-fated forced marriages, and pregnant teenagers condemned to a life in mental institutions to avoid embarrassing their families.)
The spread of sexually transmitted diseases (e.g. AIDS) due to churches prohibiting the use of condoms.
Believers whipping, impaling, poisoning or crucifying themselves during religious festivals as a demonstration of their faith and piety.
Suicide bombers taught to believe that martyrs go straight to Paradise.
The indoctrination of children into the religion of their parents, giving them an arbitrary, life-long belief that is almost entirely dependent on their place of birth.
Women treated as second-class citizens or even slaves (article : Islam's Shame).
Pentecostal snake-handlers (Augusta Chronicle news article)
Persecution of homosexuals (Genocide of gay and lesbian youth)
Abuse of power, authority and trust by religious leaders (for financial gain or sexual abuse of followers and even children).
Minor religions ("cults") stockpiling weapons to defend themselves from the Armies Of Satan (i.e. the police and the government).


Click to expand...

*


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Stalin and Mao chalked up more than anyone else in history.  They weren't religious, they were communists.


They were killing all of those who wouldn't succumb to their *atheist* beliefs.  So there's a religious twist on that as well.


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> People suffering dreadful injury or death in the belief that their faith has made them invulnerable (e.g. people climbing into lion enclosures at zoos, with a Bible as protection).




Wouldn't that just make them "dinner?"


----------

